# Jewel grocery stores owned by Nestle???



## pixiesmommy (Apr 19, 2007)

I just received a coupon from Jewel/Osco that says at the bottom that they are a subsidiary of Nestle!!!
I knew I hated that grocery store for a reason.

'Manda


----------



## beansricerevolt (Jun 29, 2005)

wow, I never knew.
Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## TCMoulton (Oct 30, 2003)

Actually Jewel/Osco food stores are owned by Albertson's and I have not found anything that states that Albertson's are in any way related to Nestle.


----------



## mom0810 (May 19, 2006)

Albertson's sold Jewel to Super Valu last year, actually. My husband does all the electrical stuff for all of the Jewels in the Midwest, and Albertson's has not owned them for a while. Super Valu is the same as Cub Foods, I think. The Osco's (freestanding) have all been sold to CVS. I do not know if SV has anything to do with Nestle.


----------



## beansricerevolt (Jun 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom0810* 
Albertson's sold Jewel to Super Valu last year, actually

I remember this. The only reason I found out is because an organization I work with will sometimes receive donation from them. I'd be interested to know who SV is.


----------



## TheTruth (Apr 8, 2007)

does it matter


----------



## pixiesmommy (Apr 19, 2007)

I wish I had kept the coupon or taken a photo of it... I do get them from time to time... will also take a look at the flyers they send out and see if I can get more info. Hubby showed it to me... it definitely said Jewel Osco, subsidiary of Nestle though. Grrrr...... now I hate stopping in for even a loaf of bread.


----------



## mom0810 (May 19, 2006)

I'll check with dh but I know for a fact that the new owner is Super Valu. I don't think they have anything to do with Nestle. But I will double check with him. Perhaps Albertson's WAS related to Nestle??? I do not think Super Valu is though. They own Cub foods, as well.


----------



## pixiesmommy (Apr 19, 2007)

Just to update- when we got our new sales flyer I looked at it today and in the fine print is still says Albertson's.


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

i'll keep a look out for our jewel coupons, to see if I notice it, and yes, CVS owns the osco's now, and have converted most of them, and supervalu own the jewel stores and the osco drug inside the stores has been sold to someone else.


----------



## mom0810 (May 19, 2006)

I think it could be OLD coupons or just something in the computer that no one has bothered to fix that still says Albertson's. They are not owned by Albertson's anymore and have not been for some time. Like over a year or something.


----------



## LinzluvsGJ (Mar 16, 2004)

Is it possible the coupon was for an item that's a subsidary of Nestle, not the store?


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

i got new coupons the other day, it didnt mention anything about nestle nor alberstons.


----------



## TCMoulton (Oct 30, 2003)

I just checked my Jewel coupons (I am in Illinois) and they say "New Albertsons" on the bottom of the ad. According to wikipedia:
[QUOTE:]Albertsons (officially New Albertson's, Inc.), a wholly owned subsidiary of Eden Prairie, Minnesota-based Supervalu


> So I believe that is why Albertson's still shows on the ads but it is SuperValu that owns all of the stores outside of Springfield, Illinois (and those stores are no longer Jewel but are now Cub foods).


----------



## doulatara (Jun 20, 2006)

I was at the wedding last night of two former Jewel/Albertsons Executive Buyers (they were just relocated from Boise, Idaho to MN in order to work for SuperValu.) They said that Jewel and SuperValu were in no way affiliated with Nestle.


----------



## pixiesmommy (Apr 19, 2007)

It was a coupon that was for any grocery purchase.. it was on a postcard and was not for any particular product, just a amt $ off of your grocery purchase, not for a particular item. I have not received any coupons like this since, so I can't compare.
HOWEVER, I have a hard time believing they aren't associated with Nestle, since I saw it with my own two eyes and since the register prints tons of Nestle brand coupons when I (rarely) visit.

This is cross-posted in the Family Bed area, but thought I would put it here as well:

---------------------------------------------------------------------
First of all, I hate Jewel-Osco for many reasons... this being the latest. I don't shop there unless I *have* to, which today I did. About 2 months ago they sent me a store coupon that said they are a subsidiary of Nestle, which I posted about in the Activism section and was told they are not, but I'm not sure... why else would the coupon say it??

But I digress. Here is my latest irritation with them:

I was shopping and heard a commercial over the Muzak that started out something like this..
"Here at Jewel-Osco we realize that it's important that everyone get their own space sometimes. This is never more important than for a newborn baby. You can reduce your babies chance of SIDS 40% by putting him to sleep in his own crib.... blah blah blah....." (Probably a good 1-2 minute ad...) Then it referenced this website: http://www.firstcandle.org/index.html

When I checked out, the cashier was shocked at the amount of coupons the register spit out for me... about 15 and all for free items or VERY big discounts. I laughed and said, "Yep- it always does that 'cause I so rarely shop here and they're trying to buy me back as a customer."
I was hoping she'd ask why, but she didn't. Guess what every single coupon was for? Nestle products.

Manda


----------



## mom0810 (May 19, 2006)

Nope, no affiliation with Nestle. I had my hubby check. I never get coupons for Nestle products at our Jewel... the coupons you get are actually based on the purchases you make. They keep track of them via the Preferred Card.

BTW... I am not familiar with what the "issue" is with Nestle... could someone enlighten me, please?


----------



## pixiesmommy (Apr 19, 2007)

I only bought fresh veggies, so unless Nestle also has a market on those, I doubt the coupons directly corresponded with my purchases!

If you google Nestle Boycott you will get tons of information on them. They violate the WHO marketing code and promote formula feeding in countries where children die from mixing the formula with water, is the basic answer.

Manda


----------



## mom0810 (May 19, 2006)

It's not just the purchases you made that day...it's based on your history with the company. There is absolutely NO affiliation with Nestle and Jewel, though.

It could have been that was just the promotion they were running that day?? Don't know. But you really can't expect a food store to not promote any single food company, can you? Especially one as huge as Nestle. Whatever the issue with Nestle, baby formula is not the ONLY product they make.

I will check out the boycott stuff, though.


----------



## pixiesmommy (Apr 19, 2007)

No, I don't expect the grocery store to NOT promote Nestle, that wasn't my point. My point was that ALL of the items I got coupons for were Nestle products (they own more than just chocolate too- http://forums.virtualfestivals.com/f.../t38338-0.html)
It's ironic that not a single coupon was for something that WASN'T Nestle related, that's all. And when a grocery store is promoting only ONE brand, then something smells fishy to me.

I was also posting about their apparent affiliation with First Candle; just as an FYI. I'm not suggesting anyone take my word as gospel, just putting the info out there and you can do with it what you wish... however, *I* won't be shopping there again unless it is absolutely unavoidable. Too many things are stacked against them now in my book.

Manda

ETA- None of the coupons were for baby formula, just to be clear. And when someone boycotts Nestle, that doesn't mean they just avoid the formula- that is the point- they boycott the whole company.


----------



## doulatara (Jun 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiesmommy* 
It was a coupon that was for any grocery purchase.. it was on a postcard and was not for any particular product, just a amt $ off of your grocery purchase, not for a particular item. I have not received any coupons like this since, so I can't compare.
HOWEVER, I have a hard time believing they aren't associated with Nestle, since I saw it with my own two eyes and since the register prints tons of Nestle brand coupons when I (rarely) visit.

This is cross-posted in the Family Bed area, but thought I would put it here as well:

---------------------------------------------------------------------
First of all, I hate Jewel-Osco for many reasons... this being the latest. I don't shop there unless I *have* to, which today I did. About 2 months ago they sent me a store coupon that said they are a subsidiary of Nestle, which I posted about in the Activism section and was told they are not, but I'm not sure... why else would the coupon say it??

But I digress. Here is my latest irritation with them:

I was shopping and heard a commercial over the Muzak that started out something like this..
"Here at Jewel-Osco we realize that it's important that everyone get their own space sometimes. This is never more important than for a newborn baby. You can reduce your babies chance of SIDS 40% by putting him to sleep in his own crib.... blah blah blah....." (Probably a good 1-2 minute ad...) Then it referenced this website: http://www.firstcandle.org/index.html

When I checked out, the cashier was shocked at the amount of coupons the register spit out for me... about 15 and all for free items or VERY big discounts. I laughed and said, "Yep- it always does that 'cause I so rarely shop here and they're trying to buy me back as a customer."
I was hoping she'd ask why, but she didn't. Guess what every single coupon was for? Nestle products.

Manda

Huh. You are right, it does sound pretty suspicious.

My friends are very high up the corporate ladder...I wonder if they could not know if the company was owned by Nestle...they did seem absolutely positive they were not. I will ask the female half of the couple to keep digging. (She would care more than the male.)


----------



## LinzluvsGJ (Mar 16, 2004)

When I got WIC at Meijer, I would also receive Nestle Goodstart coupons when my first daughter was using Similac or when I bought something from Gerber it would promote some other baby item. It's a form of marketing... they spit out the coupons for items that are related to what you are purchasing that they receive a higher profit from so that you will start purchasing those products. This happens with other food and material items in the stores as well who have that type of register system. Other stores that do similar things: Kroger, IGA, Meijer, Dominick's, Speedway,...


----------



## 2shy2post (Oct 11, 2005)

Here is the subsidiary info on Super Valu

Here is the subsidiary info on Nestle

Here is the info on CVS including their acquisition of Osco drugstores. (However, it appears from the Supervalu site that SV has retained some "rights" in regards to Osco)

I believe *LinzluvsGJ* is correct; the coupon was for an *product* that is a subsidary of Nestle, it was not about the store.

HTH!


----------



## mom0810 (May 19, 2006)

I was just looking at my coupons that got spit out and you are right. It's fairly obvious that the coupon lists Nestle as the parent company for the ITEM you are getting the coupon for. Like if you got a Morningstar Farms coupon for a veggie burger, then it would say Kellogg's in the corner. It does not have anything to do with the STORE, but with the product that the coupon is for.

Not sure how that could get confused, but I guess seeing Nestle on the coupon just enraged the OP.









I knew that jewel/Super Valu was not anything to do with Nestle. My husband has done all of their electrical for years and there has never been any mention of Nestle.


----------

